# Genesis Dual Mono & Genesis Dual Class A w Platinum



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Upgrades from Gordon Taylor himself… best sounding amps I’ve ever heard. Just got these installed and I’m hearing background instruments in songs I’ve been listening to for years that I didn’t know were there.
Dual Mono Platinum on my TBMs
Dual Mono Class A on my WM 3.5s


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the black. You don’t see many in black. I’m a Soundstream guy but I really want to try out some Gordon Taylor modded Genesis amps someday.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Clvol1255 said:


> Upgrades from Gordon Taylor himself… best sounding amps I’ve ever heard. Just got these installed and I’m hearing background instruments in songs I’ve been listening to for years that I didn’t know were there.
> Dual Mono Platinum on my TBMs
> Dual Mono Class A on my WM 3.5s
> View attachment 331065
> ...





Clvol1255 said:


> Upgrades from Gordon Taylor himself… best sounding amps I’ve ever heard. Just got these installed and I’m hearing background instruments in songs I’ve been listening to for years that I didn’t know were there.
> Dual Mono Platinum on my TBMs
> Dual Mono Class A on my WM 3.5s
> View attachment 331065
> ...


Just curious, what are the upgrades that were made to these amps?


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

Platinum Upgraded components: Rail capacitors, boost rail capacitors, preamp chips, ballast resistors, and V2 driver boards. Tweak bias sensor circuitry for optimum tracking. Preamp / filter bypass. PSU power upgrade.


----------



## mkars1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Beautiful. One of these days I will send some of my series 3 for upgrades.


----------



## rlmich (Nov 15, 2014)

Can I ask what that ends up running you all in?


----------



## Clvol1255 (Aug 6, 2020)

About the same as Mosconi Pro 5/30 and 4/10 retail for


----------

